# Colorado River: Parshall to Kremmling



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

from what i remember that is considered "non-navigable" river. When I asked BLM about it one person told me, "you might need to bring some wire cutters" and then proceeded to say that all that land is private, so touching or cutting the wire is illegal. As far as I know there isn't any access to put in and take out a boat which is the other problem of avoiding the private land. I could be wrong but that what I remember from when I looked into it. Not every state has great water laws like MT.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

there are no ramps. Basically if not completely private, other than the few fishing accesses that are not boat friendly. There is often very little water flowing and the blue and muddy rivers make everything from gore down floatable.

This stretch I believe may have been the epicenter of a huge private property vs floater conflict way back.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

*Epicenter*

Wow, this is good info to know. Thanks.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Second the wire cutters, full on barbed wire fences stretched across the river and into the water, they're are some prize cattle growing near there that I'm sure are well protected by armed ranch hands who would be pissed to see you floating thru lol.


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

This section is the subject of much litigation in the Colorado judicial system thanks to the ranchers that made the section "unnavigable" by running barbed wire across the river. And they have the local cops on speed dial if you decide to challenge them by floating on the peoples water.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

There is better floating down stream. I know of no one here in Summitt County that floats that section either guides or private. It was the first big boater vs landowner case to go to court Emert vs ?. The story is in Fletcher Anderson's Book if anyone has a copy laying around. Not one to tell someone to shy away from landowners but there is a lot of better boating just down stream. sj


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

It has been attempted recently with moderate levels of success. We've got a new sheriff in Grand County. You could call him and ask what he knows about the right to float. What I will say is that it is completely navigable excepting the man made diversion structures installed by the landowners. Some of these ranches have guides fishing so that will be part of the resistance.

Sheriff's Office 
670 Spring St.
P.O. Box 48
Hot Sulphur Springs, CO 80451
Phone:970-725-3343

Brett Schroetlin 

[email protected]


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Good info! I've been eyeing this stretch for several years for.my little 1 man Watermaster. I know there are some BIG fish in that stretch. Great dry fly water- years back there was a highly regarded trout lodge on the south bank called Elktrout. I would love some beta on the barbed wire situation.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

People vs Emmert (1979) is the case, and since at one point they stepped on the riverbed in a privately owned section, it is not a clear statement on the law. 

There are some AG and Exec Director of Natural Resources issued opinions, but they also are not the final word on the issue. Basically, until a court issues a direct ruling, things will remain fuzzy. The problem is, once the supreme court has spoken, it's over. And no one, including American Whitewater, is totally confident in that final result, which is why they have been working on this incrementally.

I suggest touching base with American Whitewater before you do this. This is very much like the Sportmen's Paradise

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/2835/


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

And for what it's worth, I know several guides that work the Eagle, and they make a point of not carrying an anchor during their floats over private land - no possibilty of arguing they dropped anchor and touched the bed.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting read on the AW site- thanks for the link

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Understand there is both Criminal Trespass (you broke the law and the county DA prosecutes), and Civil Trespass (the landowner sues you, and damaging his property by cutting his fence will be an interesting argument). 

Just getting the sheriff to not arrest you might not keep you out of court, and sitting in front of a jury of ranchers explaining why you should be free to cut their fences might prove expensive. Been many eons since I had much contact in them parts, but some of those ranchers had pretty deep pockets.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I would not waste my time below Parshall, but Byers canyon below hot sulphur springs is a whole different story.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

What can you tell us about Byers? Any obstacles or hazards? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

I did my first real fishing in Byers in 195n, and have contemplated the reach from Parshall down, many times. I know a guide, (fishrigs.com) who negotiated private access to some prime water on the Uncompaghre, basically by being a decent human, and making sure his raft trips did not disturb the couple of ranches he boats thru during the season. I think something like that has to be possible on the Colo, but I'm not sure if I personally would want to invest the time. What harm would it do to visit a couple of those ranchers and ask? You've got a good resource with the buzz, and Trout Unlimited, county officials, etc.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Plecoptera said:


> I did my first real fishing in Byers in 195n, and have contemplated the reach from Parshall down, many times. I know a guide, (fishrigs.com) who negotiated private access to some prime water on the Uncompaghre, basically by being a decent human, and making sure his raft trips did not disturb the couple of ranches he boats thru during the season. I think something like that has to be possible on the Colo, but I'm not sure if I personally would want to invest the time. What harm would it do to visit a couple of those ranchers and ask? You've got a good resource with the buzz, and Trout Unlimited, county officials, etc.


Agreed, might be a good use of time so my kids can do it someday...

Only problem I see is that if we win that argument it puts places like the wigwam club and others on high alert. The big money ranches/clubs don't want a precedence set. No direct knowledge just would be my thoughts if I were in their shoes I guess.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

I put my oldest thru law school, in the past she spent several years as a water lawyer; trust me Wigwam, et al, know we are coming. There are going to be no surprises, and it will take major changes in the legislature, either way, for anything to pass. 

Believe it or not, 'we' are winning. Browns Canyon was opposed by both Lamebrain and Buck, and it happened. The Taylor river is floatable today, the Platte is more accessable. It is as important how we win. This is something that shouldn't leave a nasty stain. If the net result is that access didn't harm anyone, the next fight gets easier.

SO, Join or renew with American Whitewater.


----------

